# MSN 8 for Mac users too?



## ManicDevlin (Oct 24, 2002)

http://msn.cwusa.tv/

Watch webcast.


----------



## senne (Oct 24, 2002)

They just copy the Junk Mail Filter (INCLUDED the learning filter.....)   And they act like they invented it... 

Bah.


senne.


----------



## senne (Oct 24, 2002)

the email from msn with the notifications, of where you've been on the internet, proofs that ALL the information about what you do is sent to MSN.........You've been watched 24/7.


Welcome to Big Brother.


----------



## senne (Oct 24, 2002)

i think i love the BrowseTogether-option!


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 24, 2002)

Why did you make me watch all of that?


----------



## toast (Oct 24, 2002)

What's MSN 8 ??? What's this crap ??? There's a big face of a complete dummy beside the article, WTF ???

BTW, I don't like having Jobs' face in the same place.


----------



## kendall (Oct 24, 2002)

That stream was just about as interesting as watching paint dry.  Thanks.


----------



## GroundZeroX (Oct 24, 2002)

The only thing new on MSN 8 is the junk mail filter. Beyond that, all of it is just chunks of code from software that Microsoft has given away for years. Like the parental control that they are using right now is the same one they used when Internet Explorer 3.0. The problem is that on its default setting, any site that doesn't have the stupid RSAC tag on it is blocked by default. The majority of the sites out there don't have it. So that means that within a month or so, the parents inbox will be filled with numerous requests to get access. The rest is pure BS. Windows Messenger had a function called Application Share, which I'm sure could be used to do shared browsing. Nothing new here at all.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 26, 2002)

"We can't come up with our own ideas!  Teehee!  "


----------



## nichrome (Oct 27, 2002)

Get your facts straight.

MS e-mail apps have had a junk mail filter since, oh, Microsoft Mail & News, which was a '97 app. There's such a feature in Outlook Express and Entourage, too. All of these apps have a junk mail filter that can be told that "this message is not junk", and they also have a trigger-happiness slider, which Apple's Mail lacks.

Apple certainly didn't invent the junk mail filter. They came up with the idea of using semantics analysis to do it (ie. not looking for specific words or sentences or the sender's address but instead the format of the e-mail). In other words, Apple didn't invent junk mail filtering -- they just developed a new means to  a pre-existing end.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 27, 2002)

MS's junk mail filter has always been useless.  Apple didn't invent adaptive latent semantic analysis, but they are one of the first to bring it into main stream use.    I read about a guy doing it on his own email server a few months before Jaguar came out.

No, Apple didn't invent it, and neither did MS.  The point is, MS acts like they DID invent it. 

Also, who really wants MS logging everything they do online?  Do people really trust MS to keep their logs secure?  I'm sure that they will also sell their customer's usage statistics to marketing companies as well.


----------

